# ibook ou Mcbook ?



## ickis (29 Mai 2006)

Bonjour.

Je vous préviens d'avance je suis un Pciste alors parlez moi de mac comme on en parle à un enfant 

Je recherhe depuis peu un mac portable petit budget et en me baladant sur le net, aux alentours de 1000&#8364; je trouve 2 types de macs:

Apple iBook G4 Combo Drive (1049&#8364 et Apple MacBook blanc (1099&#8364

http://www.computerbench.com/comparaison.asp?niv=3&cid=498606&ident=0&ckc=0&cks=0&mod=&compare=M9846F%2FA,M9848F%2FA&type=&gamme=&cat=AB04&catM=0Z00&nomban=&orig=&catpromo=

et

http://www.computerbench.com/comparaison.asp?niv=3&cid=498606&ident=0&ckc=0&cks=0&mod=&compare=MA254F%2FA,MA255F%2FA,MA472F%2FA&type=&gamme=&cat=XZ08&catM=0Z00&nomban=&orig=&catpromo=


A ce que j'ai compris les MacBook c'est les nouveaux avec le processeur IntelDuoCore de folie et tout et tout... 
En comparant les caracteristiques, pour le même prix, les nouveaux MacBook ont l'air beaucoup plus puissants avec un écran plus grand etc...
Alors premiére question : pourquoi l'ibook est toujours aussi cher?

Je pense qu'il est bon de préciser que je souhaite acquerir un mac quasi exclusivement pour utiliser un logiciel audio qui ne fonctionne pour l'instant pas sur les Mac Intel Duo Core! Alors ma quesiton c'est est  ce que c'est du vol (ou insensé) d'acheter aujourd'hui un ibook au même prix qu'un MacBook? Si oui, j'attendrais que le logiciel sorte compatible MacBook pour acheter mon ordi...

Merci.


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2006)

L'iBook n'est plus distribué par l'Apple Store. Je présume que les revendeurs essaient de fourguer ceux qu'ils ont encore sur les bras, au meilleur prix...


----------



## takamaka (29 Mai 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> Si oui, j'attendrais que le logiciel sorte compatible MacBook pour acheter mon ordi...
> 
> Merci.



Si c'est pour bientôt et que tu peux attendre alors attends...

Sinon y'a aussi de très bonne affaires sur des Powerbook d'occasion, je pense...
Mais il va falloir fouiller un peu et négocier ferme... surtout sur les modèles 12", y'a quelques acharnés ici bas...


----------



## paradize (29 Mai 2006)

Disons que le macbook apporte un peu plus... Je possède un ibook 14" (juste pour info)...

Avec le macbook, tu a le clic droit au trackpad (deux doigts sur le trackpad et le pouce qui clique) c'est technique et apporte grâce et doigté de la main droite... Ainsi qu'avec deux doigts sur le trackpad, tu peux déplacer une page internet ou autre de droite à gauche et en hauteur... 

Disons qu'avec un ibook , tu es sûr quasiment de ne pas tomber sur ordi défectueux (pas de problème de rodage)...

Moi si j'étais toi, je te donnerais mon ibook et tu m'achèterais un macbook noir siffle: )...LOl

Un vendeur mac m'a dit de pas prendre le noir, ç 150 euros plus cher, juste pour la couelur...

Et si je me trompe pas, le macbook est plus facilement bidouillable que l'ibook (à confirmer)...

Voilà...


----------



## takamaka (29 Mai 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Avec le macbook, tu a le clic droit au trackpad (deux doigts sur le trackpad et le pouce qui clique) c'est technique et apporte grâce et doigté de la main droite... Ainsi qu'avec deux doigts sur le trackpad, tu peux déplacer une page internet ou autre de droite à gauche et en hauteur...
> Voilà...



Pour en faire autant sur un iBook G4, voire un Powerbook qui ne serait pas HD (Soyons Fous...  ), il y a pour cela un petit utilitaire bien bien stable qui se nomme iScroll...  

Un article en suisse FR est disponible là...


----------



## ickis (29 Mai 2006)

wow vous êtes rapides!

Vous avez l'air d'être d'accord, je suis un peu blasé donc... Vous avez une idée du pourquoi sur l'incompatibilité de certains materiels physiques/logiciels avec les Intel Duo Core?


----------



## takamaka (29 Mai 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> wow vous êtes rapides!


Hé hé 


			
				ickis a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez l'air d'être d'accord, je suis un peu blasé donc...


Attends, les fous furieux ne sont pas encore là... :rateau:


			
				ickis a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez une idée du pourquoi sur l'incompatibilité de certains materiels physiques/logiciels avec les Intel Duo Core?


Ah non aucune... Peut-être les coûts de développement ?


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (29 Mai 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez une idée du pourquoi sur l'incompatibilité de certains materiels physiques/logiciels avec les Intel Duo Core?



Réponse d'un fou furieux...

Pour ce qui est de l'incompatibilité de certains logiciels, la réponse est très simple... Les logiciels développés pour PowerPC (G3 - G4 - G5) ne peuvent fonctionner que de manière émulée sur les machines Intel via Rosetta...

Pour certains logiciels, il est relativement facile de les transformer en Universal Binaries pour Intel ; pour d'autres, c'est plus compliqué, notamment ceux qui utilisent le moteur graphique Altivec, qui n'est pas du tout portable sur Intel... C'est la raison pour laquelle les logiciels Audio et Vidéo (comme Logic Pro) ont mis du temps pour s'adapter...

Pour ce qui est du matériel, tout dépend si c'est du Plug'n Play natif (FiweWire) ou pas (USB)... Tout ce qui nécessite un driver nécessite une adaptation...

D'ici 3 mois, la quasi totalité du parc Mac sera opérationnelle... Moi, j'attendrais...

(toujours, j'attendrrrrrais toujours..... ton retour.....  :style:  )


----------



## didisha (30 Mai 2006)

Le clavier de l'iBook me paraît bien plus agréable au toucher que celui du MacBook.


----------



## sandrine91 (30 Mai 2006)

didisha a dit:
			
		

> Le clavier de l'iBook me paraît bien plus agréable au toucher que celui du MacBook.



essayes le et tu verras   il est très confortable à utiliser  et......très esthétique !


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

A mon avis, pour un switch PC vers Mac, le Macbook me semble tout indiqué. Perso, j'avais un iBook, j'ai maintenant un macbook, ben je suis trés content de ce nouveau laptop.

Et pour le clavier, ben aprés 2h d'utilisation, tu oublies le clavier de l'iBook, sans regret aucun... Enfin vu d'ma fenêtre hein.


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> Alors premiére question : pourquoi l'ibook est toujours aussi cher?



Parce qu'il n'y en a plus beaucoup et que ce qui est rare est cher 
En fait parce que les vendeurs n'ont pas envie de le brader vu le prix auquel ils l'ont acheté à Apple. Et parce qu'il y a des petits marchés de niches qui, espèrent-ils, suffira pour écouler leurs bécanes :
- les acheteurs qui ne sont pas au courant de la sortie des macbook 
- ceux qui ont besoin de classic (pour faire tourner de vieux programmes)
- ceux qui utilisent essentiellement des programmes spécifiques powerPC qui tournent mal sous rosetta (et encore, l'intérêt est douteux dans le cas des ibook)
- ceux qui veulent garder un 12" pour une raison x ou y 

J'ai des programmes qui auraient besoin de classic mais l'écart entre ibook et macbook (résolution d'écran + puissance proc + simplicité d'évolution DD) est suffisamment important à mon goût pour que je prenne le macbook en espérant trouver une solution à terme type sheepshaver ou basilisk pour faire tourner les autres (en attendant, j'ai toujours ma vieille palourde pour ça).


----------



## takamaka (30 Mai 2006)

Voilà un avis qui a le mérite d'être tranché...


----------



## fredintosh (30 Mai 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il est bon de préciser que je souhaite acquerir un mac quasi exclusivement pour utiliser un logiciel audio qui ne fonctionne pour l'instant pas sur les Mac Intel Duo Core!


De quel logiciel audio s'agit-il ? S'il a une certaine notoriété, ce n'est sans doute plus qu'une question de semaines pour qu'il passe en version intel.
Si ce logiciel est orienté "pro", de toutes façons, le MacBook sera certainement plus costaud pour le faire tourner que l'iBook G4. Et au niveau affichage, tu auras plus de place sur l'écran du MacBook, ce qui n'est pas du luxe pour certains logiciels audio, le résolution de l'iBook G4 étant un peu limite.


----------



## ickis (1 Juin 2006)

Voila le pourquoi (en grande partie) de ma recherche d'un mac: Final Scratch

http://www.stantondj.com/v2/fs/prod_fs2.asp

C'est un outil professionnel qui a une certaine notoriété et il est sous entendu qu'il sera plus tard compatible 

avec les intel duo core... mais quand... ça c'est la question.

De toute facon j'ai déja le FinalScratch que j'utilise sur PC (fixe)...

les mises à jour de compatibilité imac/macbook se feront uniquement par software non?


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

MacBook, pourquoi posé la question ^^. Et au pire si ton logiciel audio est compatible Windaube au pire tu utilises Parallels WorkStation et tu fais le switch entre MAC OS X et Windaube en 2 secondes. Mais acheter un iBook aujourd'hui alors qu'il est au même prix que le MacBook je dirais que c'est presque de l'arnaque. 

Voilà, bon achat


----------



## ickis (1 Juin 2006)

comme je l'ai dis " ne fonctionne pour l'instant pas sur les Mac Intel Duo Core"

en anglais ça donne " *Please note that FinalScratch is currently not compatible with the new Mac Intel Core Duo computers.* "

Il me semble qu'on parle ici du processeur et non pas de OSX, par conséquent cela ne devrait pas pouvoir tourner sur Windows XP emulé par un mac qui a un CPU Intel Duocore.

noN?


----------



## takamaka (1 Juin 2006)

Oui Mossieur !

Ca ne marchera pas...

:sleep:


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Oui Mossieur !
> 
> Ca ne marchera pas...
> 
> :sleep:


C'est pas bien takamaka, d'éditer son post pendant que d'autres veulent citer ce que t'as dit .

Dans ce cas là je saurais pas te conseiller. Ca dépend si t'en as vraiment besoin là ou si tu peux attendre quelques mois , d'ici là, j'espère pour toi que ça sera sorti.

Si par contre la société qui fait ton logiciel est une filiale d'Adobe t'attend pas à l'avoir avant mi 2007


----------



## takamaka (1 Juin 2006)

Et comme au 2nd trimestre 2007, on aura droit à de nouvelles puces... On va attendre là bien au chaud...


----------



## ickis (1 Juin 2006)

post pour rien dire, je sais pas comment on l'efface!


----------



## ickis (1 Juin 2006)

Tout se relance aprés une réponse de Stanton a propos de son matos:

"
Macintosh  releases Boot Camp!  

Which  means that FS 2.0 is now compatible with the Mac Book Pros!  You  will still need to load up Windows as the native OS FS will currently run on,  however you can now use FS with your new Mac Book Pros.  We are  also currently working on a version running natively on Macintosh OS as  well." 






Donc pour ceux qui parlent pas anglais, on me raconte que mon matos (FS) marche sur Mac Book Pro si je mets Windows en OS natif.


Ca veut dire qu'il faut que je mette Windows sur mon futur mac ?
Ca sera stable comme un mac ou comme Windows PC ?
C'est quoi Boot Camp?
On peut partitionner le HD en 2, une partie Windows & une partie OXS Triger ?


Ca fait beaucoup de questions mais je suis content, ça va m'éviter d'acheter un ibook d'occaz.


----------



## takamaka (1 Juin 2006)

1er point : C'est une bonne nouvelle pour toi. 
Donc tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire ?! Carboniser ta carte bleue ! 

2éme point:

Toutes les questions relatives à

- Boot Camp
- La stabilité et les performances de l'OS
- au Partionnement "au sens général du terme"

ont déjà été traitées ou sont en cours de traitement sur le forum alors n'hésites pas à lancer une petite Recherche pour avoir les réponses à tes questions... Sinon c'est moi qui vais triger !!!

@+


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

Si ça te soule de chercher je peux te dire 2,3 trucs vite fait . Windows en Natif c'est un PC  même vitesse et tout, mais par contre niveau stabilité c'est du Windows donc ca peut planter, et d'après ce que j'ai vu peut -être un peu plus que d'habitude vu que c'est le début  et que c'est un OS différent sur MAC. Donc comme je te disais si ton logiciel marche sur Windows Xp PC , ca devrait marcher aussi en natif sur ton MAC. 

Et Boot Camp c'est un logiciel Apple qui te permet de choisir au démarrage de ton MAC entre MAC OS X et Windows ( vous avez vu j'ai pas mis Windaube  ),c'est pas mal mais en Béta il me semble mais ca avance bien  . Sinon t'as aussi Parallels WorkStation qui "émule" je crois Windows mais à une vitesse presque native, c'est très impressionnant, ce logiciel contrairement à BootCamp se lance en Application MAC dans une fenetre, ce qui fait que tu as Windows dans MAC OS X et c'est tès pratique si tu veux jongler entre les deux, ( tu peux lui taper dessus même ^^  , rechercher sur le forum , tape-style, ou dans le topic , logiciels pour Geek  ). Il est aussi en Release Candidate je crois, donc ca veut dire que sa sortie est imminente . Voilà j'espère que ça t'auras aidé un peu. Et une dernière chose c'est que si t'es sur que ton logiciel marche sur Windows en natif sur MacBook, fonce tout de suite prendre un MacBook Pro   :love:  et oublie le iBook bien que encore très bien, mais déjà dépassé par le MacBook.


----------



## ickis (4 Juin 2006)

pour la petite histoire...

J'ai décidé de prendre un ibook d'occaz. Quand le soft que je veux utiliser sera natif sur intel duo core, je prendrais un macbook et revendrais mon futur ibook. D'ailleurs je pense que je le revendrais plus cher que ce que je l'ai acheté car j'ai signé pour prendre ça:

ibook 12"
achat : dec 2005 (encore sous garantie quelques mois)
1.3 Ghz
HD : 60 G
ram ?
osxT
les cds
pas la boite

700


Franchement j'ai pas vu moins cher plusieurs jours de fouilles!
Reste à esperer qu'il sera en TBE, vive tripdeal


----------



## jerem9136 (5 Juin 2006)

j'aurais pris le MacBook directement....
qui dit que t'arriveras à revendre ce bon vieux ibook


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Juin 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais pris le MacBook directement....
> qui dit que t'arriveras à revendre ce bon vieux ibook




+1 moi aussi, quite à avoir une bête de machine autant prendre la plus récente , surtout que pour 300  de plus t'as la plus récente de toutes.


----------



## ickis (5 Juin 2006)

Vous prendriez le macbook parce que vous voulez un mac...

Moi je prends l'ibook parce que je veux une machine qui fait tourner Final Scratch mieux que sous XP... et le macbook en est incapable pour l'instant.


----------



## jerem9136 (5 Juin 2006)

oui si c'est une nécéssité pour toi d'avoir ce log tu as bien fait, c'est tes choix je les respecte.
mais avou que c'est domage de prendre une machine obsolete et presque au même prix qu'une bete de course... tu aurais fait tourner ton windows avec bootcamp en attendant que ce soft sorte en universal binary (cad compatible intel). c'est obligé qui sorte sinon il n'auron plus aucun utilisateur mac, vu que le passage a intel est complet aujoud'hui


----------



## takamaka (6 Juin 2006)

ickis a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prends l'ibook parce que je veux une machine qui fait tourner Final Scratch mieux que sous XP... et le macbook en est incapable pour l'instant.



Si c'est un choix de RAISON... alors c'est un bon choix.

Enjoy!


----------



## ickis (6 Juin 2006)

En fait je suis en contact avec 2 beta testeurs du logiciel sur macbook.

L'un me dit que cela marche bien.
L'autre me dit qu'il faut une autre carte son en USB & une carte expresscard pour firewire (il me dit que xp attribue le même IRQ au HD & au port firewire donc il devient inutilisable) pour bien faire marcher le soft sur intel duo core.


Est ce que ces problélmes sont de simples problémes d'installation/configuration de bootcamp et peuvent donc être résolus indépendament de l'incompatibilité avec FinalScratch ?
Si ça se peut le premier bêta testeur ne me dit pas tout... Si ça se peut c'est juste que le second est un peu nul et ne sait pas configurer bootcamp & winfows xp!


edit : l'indisponibilité temporaire de la personne qui doit me vendre l'ibook, et donc l'attente, me fait encore réfléchire! 

Ickis qui psychotte sur son choix


pour répondre, j'ai créé un topic dans une section plus appropriée
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3833684#post3833684


----------

